# Custom made snowplow wings.



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

So today I started my snowplow wing project. I was initially going to make them removable but decided I would build them right on to the plow permanently. Because my plow is smaller I made them 8 inches wide. I am welding them right to the outside plow blade support and added one extra inside support directly behind the lower wing support. I did some tests on the welds and supports and they seem reasonably strong. I just plow my office and some family members and friends driveways so they won't see any commercial use. I am going to use 1/4 in plates and 3/4 for the edge. I am going to order it off ebay tonight.

If anyone has feedback or suggestions please let me know. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

The wing supports are 1 inch tubing and I made them at 40 degrees.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

I would STRONGLY urge you NOT to attach to that extremely weak support rib on the outer edge of the moldboard. It looks identical to the brand new Meyer Lot Pro I had 3 winters ago that didn't survive ONE winter before the weld was broke, the rib and the attached wing were bent back and the plow was replaced. Don't do it. That occurred as a result of trying to windrow long 400 foot runs at one of my accounts. See attached.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I was worried about that which was one of the reasons I only went with 8 inches instead of the 12 that most other custom wings are. It's also why I added the extra support directly behind where it attaches. I was considering adding a second extra support at the very bottom between the one I added and the base of the plow and I would run it to where the shoe mounts.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Strobesnmore;1925454 said:


> So today I started my snowplow wing project. I was initially going to make them removable but decided I would build them right on to the plow permanently. Because my plow is smaller I made them 8 inches wide. I am welding them right to the outside plow blade support and added one extra inside support directly behind the lower wing support. I did some tests on the welds and supports and they seem reasonably strong. I just plow my office and some family members and friends driveways so they won't see any commercial use. I am going to use 1/4 in plates and 3/4 for the edge. I am going to order it off ebay tonight.
> 
> If anyone has feedback or suggestions please let me know. I'd appreciate it.


Use poly or rubber for wing cutting edge. A lot less likely to cause damage to the wing.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Ordered the runner on ebay tonight and will get the steel tomorrow. Undecided between 3/16 and 1/4


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

kimber750;1925700 said:


> Use poly or rubber for wing cutting edge. A lot less likely to cause damage to the wing.


My cutting edges on my wings were 1/2"thick rubber,so not stiff enough to cause any stress. The real stresses come from when you are trying to windrow 24"-36" tall walls of snow. The constant forces being applied on that trailing wing is incredible. I really think your current design is REALLY asking for problems. If I were doing it, I think I would look at BOSS'S wing design. They have a piece of square tube welded along the back of the moldboard. The wing has a smaller square tube that fits inside the support tube along the back of the plow. Then the stresses are spread out over a much larger area. Hate to be Debbie Downer, but I just don't want to see you go through my aggravation.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

derekslawncare;1925792 said:


> My cutting edges on my wings were 1/2"thick rubber,so not stiff enough to cause any stress. The real stresses come from when you are trying to windrow 24"-36" tall walls of snow. The constant forces being applied on that trailing wing is incredible. I really think your current design is REALLY asking for problems. If I were doing it, I think I would look at BOSS'S wing design. They have a piece of square tube welded along the back of the moldboard. The wing has a smaller square tube that fits inside the support tube along the back of the plow. Then the stresses are spread out over a much larger area. Hate to be Debbie Downer, but I just don't want to see you go through my aggravation.


Was thinking more along the lines of those pesky manholes and other things that like to make the plow jump. A steel cutting edge on the wing could prove disastrous in this instance. Pro wings use a rubber edge around 1" thick and they see to work pretty well. Have a set on my st7.5.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I will be using rubber on the bottom. That was a typo in my last post. The steel will be for he wing itself. Seems most commercial are 3/16 but a few of the homemade I have seem were 1/4 which I think is overkill. I looked at that design but didn't think I would take them off. Remember I don't plow commercially. Biggest job I do is my office driveway and parking lot. Most of the time there is wasted on trail off which is why I started this project.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

derekslawncare;1925792 said:


> My cutting edges on my wings were 1/2"thick rubber,so not stiff enough to cause any stress. The real stresses come from when you are trying to windrow 24"-36" tall walls of snow. The constant forces being applied on that trailing wing is incredible. I really think your current design is REALLY asking for problems. If I were doing it, I think I would look at BOSS'S wing design. They have a piece of square tube welded along the back of the moldboard. The wing has a smaller square tube that fits inside the support tube along the back of the plow. Then the stresses are spread out over a much larger area. Hate to be Debbie Downer, but I just don't want to see you go through my aggravation.


One question with you lot pro did it have that flip cutting edge???

I have same wing you know and They are holding up well on the skidsteer I used it to push frozen piles snow back Never bent them So far 
I changed my edge before it seen any snow Put a taller one on. The OEM cutting edge was a flip edge and to me it put the wings to close to the ground. Now I can push up to a curb and the steel part of the wing doesn't touch just the rubber . See from photo First pic is factory setup 2nd pic is my setup


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Antlerart06;1925905 said:


> One question with you lot pro did it have that flip cutting edge???
> 
> I have same wing you know and They are holding up well on the skidsteer I used it to push frozen piles snow back Never bent them So far
> I changed my edge before it seen any snow Put a taller one on. The OEM cutting edge was a flip edge and to me it put the wings to close to the ground. Now I can push up to a curb and the steel part of the wing doesn't touch just the rubber . See from photo First pic is factory setup 2nd pic is my setup


My plow had factory edges, but changing them on mine would not have done anything. Keep in mind, my plow was on a truck - attack angle set by a-frame in relation to the ground. Your plow is on a skid steer. You can curl or dump and change your attack angle. Changing your attack angle raises or lowers the wing up or down. So again, IMO, bad design and what he is wanting to do on his plow I BELIEVE will lead to the same issues I had with mine. Further, I guarantee my 20k pound truck will windrow far more snow than your 9k pound skid steer because you will break traction and stop pushing long before I will. So I'm sure I was stressing my wings far more than you can yours, much like I'm sure the OP in his truck. JMO.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

A lot of vids on youtube where 2 receiver tubes where weded to the back of the moldboard and added gusseting. They would also pin one of the reciever tubes as well. I suggest going that route.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

derekslawncare;1925983 said:


> My plow had factory edges, but changing them on mine would not have done anything. Keep in mind, my plow was on a truck - attack angle set by a-frame in relation to the ground. Your plow is on a skid steer. You can curl or dump and change your attack angle. Changing your attack angle raises or lowers the wing up or down. So again, IMO, bad design and what he is wanting to do on his plow I BELIEVE will lead to the same issues I had with mine. Further, I guarantee my 20k pound truck will windrow far more snow than your 9k pound skid steer because you will break traction and stop pushing long before I will. So I'm sure I was stressing my wings far more than you can yours, much like I'm sure the OP in his truck. JMO.


The A frame has to level no matter if its on a truck or a skid I keep it level to high it trips all the time to low it wont scrape.
Only thing I do different is down pressure. 
Sure you might windrow more snow farther. But you cant move frozen piles snow up over a curb and stack 10'+ high That puts a lot pressure on wings The bolts holds wings on I broke few heads off last winter. I broke one last night hitting a frozen pile to hard. The OEM bolts are to soft. Sounds like a gun going off.

Most of the time I never windrow, either I'm in box mode or wing mode. I cant even remember when I opened wings all the way in straight mode.

I put taller cutting edge on to get the wing above the curbs. Sure once edge wears down wing can hit the curbs by then you cant see the curbs


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Antlerart06;1926504 said:


> The A frame has to level no matter if its on a truck or a skid I keep it level to high it trips all the time to low it wont scrape.
> Only thing I do different is down pressure.
> Sure you might windrow more snow farther. But you cant move frozen piles snow up over a curb and stack 10'+ high That puts a lot pressure on wings The bolts holds wings on I broke few heads off last winter. I broke one last night hitting a frozen pile to hard. The OEM bolts are to soft. Sounds like a gun going off.
> 
> ...


Well not exactly. As for A-frame level - you can adjust yours, I can't. My a frame is going to sit different at my first account than it will at my last. At my first account, the spreader is full of salt - the ass end of my truck is squatting, the nose is high. The rear of the A-frame is high off the ground. As I continue through my route plowing and salting, the ass end of the truck gets lighter and the nose heavier. The front end droops and the rear of the A-frame is 2-4 inches closer to the ground then when I started. This change in A-frame dimensions in relation to the ground, however small, does affect the height at which the wings outside edge is to the ground. You have the ability in a skid steer to change that angle, I in a truck do not.

I can't apply down pressure, but why would I need too? The plow's scraping ability was never an issue.

I could and did on numerous occasions move frozen snow up and over curbs and stacked as high as my F-550 would allow (about 4 feet) but no I couldn't stack 10+ feet high.

Never broke a wing bolt, they were grade 8 bolts. Don't know how much harder you think you need them, but apparently you do if you are breaking them.

My wings were never in box mode, which I notice in all the photos of your rig, that seems to be the way yours are most of the time. I would venture a guess and say that that is probably the LEAST stressful position to have them in because a lot of the forces on the wing would be directed back against the moldboard as opposed to trying to bend the wing back around the side. My wings were left 100% of the time at a 45 deg angle, which I would say is probably the MOST stressful position to have them in. Full forward (box) and some pressure out but mostly back against plow. Flared out (even with back of moldboard) and the snow that is wind-rowed rolls right off the end of the plow. Angled 45 like mine and all snow that is being wind-rowed comes right down the plow and HITS the wing, then has to be pushed straight out the side.

All in all, I don't think we are probably comparing apples to apples, and maybe the OP will have good luck with his. But since I'm the ONLY contractor that my upfitter has sold those wings to, they really don't have anything to compare it to to see if it was me or the bad design. I think bad design. JMO.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

You definitely need to add another brace to the bottom at minimum.. 
And if it was me, I would add a 3rd brace as well. I know from experience.
at least 3 braces between the ribs.. 
Bob


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok so I added another smaller brace to the wing and considered another brace on the plow but going to stay with how it is here.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Wrong pic above. This shows the extra brace. The above shows the front. I added a small piece to keep snow from collecting in that grove.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Was going to add one where the black line is but looking at some others online and youtube I think I am good where I am at. Keep in mind I only plow about 8 driveways for family. No commercial work.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Strobesnmore;1927225 said:


> Was going to add one where the black line is but looking at some others online and youtube I think I am good where I am at. Keep in mind I only plow about 8 driveways for family. No commercial work.


I hope it works out for you. I wouldn't think that residential driveways would get enough accumulation to overcome the supports you have. Let us know later in the season how it does for you.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

I guarantee you are going to bend that rib... Been there done that. You do not have enough bracing between ribs..
Bob


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

No offense but it looks like you are more concerned about the pretty yellow paint rather than function. It's only a plow.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

"Pretty yellow paint?" Where did that come from? I know it's a plow. Most homemades I've seen use 12" wings and 2 supports. I did 8" wings and have 3 supports and I braced the back of the lower brace with and extra rib. I figure I'll give the backing a good look over after the first decent snow if it ever comes and have the other set of ribs ready to go if I need to add them.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

strobesnmore do you have pictures of the finished product? As far as how well it will hold up does it really matter? by the looks of things you can fix and redesign it later if need be.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I really don't think they will hold up. Try them out and see what happens.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I would rethink the design. That outer rib is going to bend and rip apart that plow. It's not plowing that will be it's down fall but the frozen or hard snow piles. When you run the piles it will force back the wings bending the rib backward than just start ripping off the plow mold board. If you plan on waiting to break it at least add some 2 x 2 thick wall at all wing mounting points and weld it every 5" off setting top and bottom welds


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I personally don't think it will hold up because it's butt welded. I think that will fail before the rib bends too far.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

i think your going to want to add some more bracing.

when your windowing there's not going to be any give.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. I am adding another brace at the bottom amd will upload some more pics when done. Going to pick up some steel.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Well I added the extra brace and today's storm was a pretty good test. We got a couple inches of wet heavy snow followed up with some rain so it had lots of weight to it no issues with the wings. Only issue was my guides are too low to see so I have to move them up or get longer ones. 

I'll post some final pics shortly.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

guess we'll see how the wings hold up after the next couple off days.

good luck with the 30+ inches forecasted.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

It's going to be a good one that's for sure. I get some good drifts at the office but have my kubota in the batters box ready to go. My trucks good for about 10 inches so I'll be hitting my driveways a couple times I'm sure.


----------



## jlutzel1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Strobesnmore;1938871 said:


> It's going to be a good one that's for sure. I get some good drifts at the office but have my kubota in the batters box ready to go. My trucks good for about 10 inches so I'll be hitting my driveways a couple times I'm sure.


Could use a sub this storm, but im sure your toyota isnt as tuff as my f150! lol Looks great though!


----------



## tyreese27 (Aug 15, 2013)

Is that a Meyer Drive pro 6'8?


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes Meyers Drive Pro 6'8". Wings worked great and no issues.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

gotta aim them headlights I hate crooked plow lights


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The plow needs some plowslick.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I didn't realize how small the plow was. That wil probably be fine


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Update: I know I'm gonna hear I told ya so but I ripped a wing off today. Was plowing long driveway and must have hit hard pack. I got out of the truck and it was gone. Never felt it. All the welds held and it actually snapped the 1 inch square tube. Good news it's easily fixed. Might tackle it after the next storm. I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Well that sucks.At least you didnt mess up your plow. I been wondering how they were holding up


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. I was hoping you would have better luck than I did. Unfortunately, that outer rib is just a really flimsy, sorry excuse for a support. It just isn't substantial enough IMO and needs to be re-engineered.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I will say one thing they work great and now that I've had them I can't live without them. Storms up to 6 inches I get the big lot at the office cleaned in half the time. I pushed piles back with Kubota that were pretty hard but must have hit one of them. Oh well. I think I'll use same tubing. Easy to fix and if gave versus putter rib on plow.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

I told ya so.. ;-).........
Been there done it....
Built enough of em and used them hard enough to know
you needed more ribs and braces..

and I found out, it is better to make it strong BEFORE you bend em...

But now ya learned a good lesson..

Bob


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I respect the guy who admits his failures! Setup looks good though!!


----------



## Flyboy77 (Jun 23, 2014)

Where's the later pics showing the extra support?
Please post those and the where it broke pic. I'm going to build a set this summer and greatly appreciate the discussions on this tread.


----------

